# Adult Party Game: The Plunger & TP Roll



## The Evil Queen

Last year, 2009, we played this game at our Halloween party. Folks loved it, the players and the watchers! I also did a demo of this game at NHC 2010; which became a mutilated 10 sec porn film with a certain Halloween radio show host!

You will need:
Plungers the basic ones, $3.95 at Homedepot.
Rolls of toilet paper

It will depend on how many LINES of players you have and space.
Divide the folks up. We did: 3 lines of 9 players = 3 plungers and 3 TP rolls.
Each team/line gets one roll of TP and one plunger.

Ask for a team leader. A sucker from each team will jump out. Now put each leader about 2 feet 
from their line, turn them around to face the group. Take a roll of TP and have them hold it 
between their legs close to their crotch. Tell them to stand there for a moment for a demo. 
Go back to the line of players and hand the first person a plunger. Have them put the plunger 
between their legs with the handle pointing out in front, rubber plunger in the back. 
Now explain... that they, the plunger holder, is to run over to their partner, the TP roll holder,
with out touching the plunger at ANY time! Grabs their partners hand, put them above their 
heads, and then proceed to insert the plunger handle into the TP roll. NO HANDS!!!
Once the plunger holder has inserted their plunger into the TP roll, these 2 players switch 
positions. The plunger holder now becomes the TP holder and the TP holder gets to run back 
to their team with the plunger in HAND. The plunger is then handed to the next in line.
Once the demo is done, take the team leader about 15-20 feet away. This is a relay race! 

Now starts the fun! Line them all back up and yell GO!

The first player in line is to waddle down, with plunger between legs, to the TP holder, grab hands, holding their hands up, and... Start poking the other persons TP roll. The idea is to insert the handle into the TP roll, then switch places. The plunger player is now the TP roll holder and must stand there and wait to be poked. Now the old TP holder runs back with the plunger in hand, and gives it to the next in line and… it starts all over again. The original TP holder (team leader) is the last person to waddle down with the plunger between their legs. Once inserted into the TP roll, that team wins.

We provide popular DVD’s to the winners, all horror and scary movie titles. I promise you no one will stop laughing or talking about this game. You might even get a wet roll of TP back!


----------



## hpropman

LOL that's funny I have to try that one.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

good one for sure!!


----------



## debbie5

What if all I have is a foot long hot dog & a donut?


----------

